# Bicycle bandsaw mill



## banderso (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep, sounds crazy. I was wondering if anybody has ever tried to run a bandsaw blade aroung a bicycle frame (using the bike tires instead of trailer tires)?????

Would it even have a chance of tracking on such a narrow tire?


----------



## Bushler (Jun 23, 2008)

A friend made a shop band saw out of an old bike, and it worked fine for light duty, but I'm sure it would be too flimsy for milling lumber.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 23, 2008)

Did he pedal it for power? Sounds like a good way to stay in shape..... "I need more band speed Harry, shift to 8th gear!"

Ian


----------



## belgian (Jun 23, 2008)

something like this ???


----------



## banderso (Jun 23, 2008)

That is cool!!!!!!! I am going to build that and let my son cut wood (will save on gas).


----------



## Bushler (Jun 23, 2008)

No. He used a 3/4 HP elect. motor. Removed the tires and ran the blade on a rubber strip over the spoke ends. I can't remember how he framed the wheels, if he used the bike frame or not. I can ask him next time I see him and get a pic if you're seriously interested.

The saw worked good and had good capapcity.


----------



## banderso (Jun 23, 2008)

I would love to see a picture. To be honest, I think this has potential.


----------



## BobL (Jun 23, 2008)

I would think that the tension that would be needed to hold the blade under would be too much for most bike wheels. Also I don't think bike wheels are designed to take too much side forces, bikes lean to turn rather than have sideways forces placed in them


----------



## banderso (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought the forces that arise from cutting are supported by the blade guides. I am assuming the tires are not seeing much side loading at all.


----------



## slabmaster (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds like a good concept for an inexpensive hobby build.


----------



## TreeBot (Jun 29, 2008)

There are some incredibly strong bike wheels out there. I would try either a mountain bike wheel or one from a beach cruiser style bicycle. Cool idea I would love to see pics.


----------



## stilhusk (Jul 1, 2008)

A 2" band would run ok on mountain bike tyres but the bearings would not last under the blade tension required for milling (something like 25000 psi I think !!!!). Motorbike wheels have much stronger bearings, mounted in a strong frame they might just work.
Keep the ideas flowing people!


----------



## banderso (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, let's use an old motorcycle so we have motor and everyting. I was looking at some flat rubber cart tires on Mcmaster.com. They come in different load ratings. Might be able to use something like this also (their cheap).


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 1, 2008)

Most band saw blade speeds to resaw boards 12" wide are over 7000 fpm.So it would have to be geared for that speed.That should be easy with a motorcycle set-up.


----------



## Backwoods (Jul 2, 2008)

Slower down a bit too around 5,500 or lower. 
You do not want to much crown on your wheels only about 8* so you may want to invest in some cheep bandmill wheels and mount them on the frame you build. Once you get the saw to staying on the wheel at the desired speed and tension, you will need some sort of guide system.


----------



## ttoberer (Aug 20, 2008)

im new around here so im going back and reading older threads. have to comment on this one. spare tires from the junk yard, many successful mills have been built from these and they are cheap or free for those with access to junk. while you are at the junkyard pickup some axles. who knows what else useful you might find there. you can build a welder out of a big old alternator.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hmmmmm........*

So that old 350 Honda out behind the barn might have some possibilities.........


----------



## Bryan Smith (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a patent for a Bicycle wheel Sawmill. Not sure if one was ever made. Novel idea for drive motors though.


----------



## Lloyd H (Oct 29, 2008)

*band wheels*

How would 3 or 4 layers of 3/4 plywood glued up and mounted on auto or truck front spindles hold up as a bandwheel? Maybe add a rubber tread cut out of a worn slick tire. Cut the tire first then cut the plywood circles to fit snug into the rims cut from tire tread. A large pulley from maybe an old combine bolted to the side of the plywood for drive.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 29, 2008)

Lloyd H said:


> How would 3 or 4 layers of 3/4 plywood glued up and mounted on auto or truck front spindles hold up as a bandwheel? Maybe add a rubber tread cut out of a worn slick tire. Cut the tire first then cut the plywood circles to fit snug into the rims cut from tire tread. A large pulley from maybe an old combine bolted to the side of the plywood for drive.



I don’t know how many RPM’s you would want to turn a bicycle wheel or some plywood. It may be a bit slow going. If I were going to all the trouble of building a mill, I would not want to skimp on the saw head assembly, which includes the motor, wheels, guides, and the framework for the saw head. 

The rail system would be the place to save money and energy. Once the head is built and operating lay, a couple logs out on a cement slab and roll the saw head on it to cut the logs into beams that could then be used for a framework for the saw head to run on.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Oct 29, 2008)

Seems I remember the Shakers built some monster bandsaws way back when and I remember they *All* had wooden wheels that held up just fine. Also Popular Mechanics had some bandsaw plans back in the 1940's that used wooden wheels and welded pipe fittings for the frame. Not much is new out there. Many Large old European bandsaws only had one set of blade guides made from wood on the leading edge above the board to be cut. I probably would still opt for two sets to minimize twisting.

I figure it would have to be stored indoors though to avoid moisture which might warp the wheels or weaken the glue. Also the wheels would probably have to be turned on the hub to be accurate and possibly balanced, but all of this seems doable.


----------



## glennschumann (Oct 29, 2008)

This sounds like a fun idea... things to remember:
For a person to develop 1hp, it take somebody in pretty good shape, and you have to do this for the length of time it takes to cut a log.
Americans generally need more exercise (Me for sure).
It will take an additional person to move the log / saw, unless you are really clever and rig up something.
When you get it working, you can probably change out the motor for an electric or gas one.
Rubber "V" belts will take HP out of the motor, so if that is at a premium, use a chain or cogged belt.
Always post pictures so we can oogle and suggest solutions... your project is fun for us too.


----------



## bobsreturn (Jul 5, 2009)

many years ago i worked with a shipwright with a bandsaw with wooden wheels worked really well , and we even cut stainless steel with it , changed the blade for that . point is a lot of shop made machines ,do the job just fine if you can tune them . and have the time , looking at some wheel chair wheels , possibility ? happy cutting bob


----------



## Ted J (Jul 5, 2009)

banderso said:


> That is cool!!!!!!! I am going to build that and let my son cut wood (will save on gas).



Either that or when he gets of age he'll move out....... quick, make two. What a money maker this would be!!!


----------



## oldsaw (Jul 5, 2009)

BobL said:


> I would think that the tension that would be needed to hold the blade under would be too much for most bike wheels. Also I don't think bike wheels are designed to take too much side forces, bikes lean to turn rather than have sideways forces placed in them



Beat me to it. The band tension you would need would collapse the bicycle wheels. Even motorcycle wheels couldn't take the stress.

Mark


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 5, 2009)

belgian said:


> something like this ???



:monkey:wt:censored: tom trees


----------



## texx (Jul 5, 2009)

i have seen plans before for workshop bandsaws made with bike wheels


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 6, 2009)

I built my own mill some 18 years ago, back before Al Gore invented the internet. Lots of trial & error, as you couldn't just go online & ask. I had a 24" cast wheel blow up [too much strain, too many rpm] and a few dozen blades [ 16' 6"] let go over the years. Whatever you all decide to build, PUT GOOD GUARDS ON IT! Someone says "Oh, I've broke blades on my 14" saw before" well, it's not even close to having an 1 1/2 X 16 footer let go at 5000 fpm. None of us really want to come on here and read how someone [or their friend or child] lost body parts because something failed. There are a thousand reasons the big mfgs. mills are built so well, one of the top ones being saftey. My 2 cents says leave the bike's where they belong, the frames & wheels are just too light to make a bandmill from.


----------



## excess650 (Jul 6, 2009)

"mag wheels" from late 70s and later vintage motorcycles might be up to the task, and are plentiful if you know where to look for them. They will also accept tubless tires. Tires for use with sidecar are normally a vary square profile, so should be a better choice than typical motorcycle tires.


----------



## euroford (Jul 15, 2009)

TreeBot said:


> There are some incredibly strong bike wheels out there. I would try either a mountain bike wheel or one from a beach cruiser style bicycle. Cool idea I would love to see pics.



for a super strong wheel at a great price look right here:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1034193_-1_400038_400002_400219

commonly used as the best "budget" option for dirtjumping, freeride and downhill racing. good quality cartridge bearings in the hub.

if that isn't tough enough, and you need something truly bombproof they are available (visit www.chrisking.com) but the price goes through the roof.


----------

